# Vans CIRRO - just bought them



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

The boots are going back to the store as they are causing some discomfort already not even in use... just walked around the house in them. The problem is I have a high arch and a wide foot. They are a bit narrow where the toung is stitched on top of the foot. This causes a little bit of pain. after 30min of wear i feel a lot of pressure on the side of the foot. I know vans run wider then most boots but the lack of heat molding is an issue. The 2011s have that btw... 

I now ordered teh RIDE DEUCE they should be a little softer and perhaps will work for me.


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

after about an hour of walking in the house in them i noticed some hot spots. When I just put them on they were perfectly comfy.

im going to wear them for a few days and keep you guys posted. when i loosened the boot a bit the pain went away but the hot spots where still there. Im going to keep yall updated.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i took a dump this morning


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

haha  thanks for the reply.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

lol. i took a dump this afternoon.. twice
have u tried them on without the J bars?


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

mOnky said:


> lol. i took a dump this afternoon.. twice
> have u tried them on without the J bars?


i just took a dump... the J bars are comfy... no need to take them out the problem is in my for foot...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

aftermarket insoles, proper socks


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The stock insoles in those boots aren't that bad actually

I replaced mine with Remind insoles and couldn't tell a major difference


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> The stock insoles in those boots aren't that bad actually
> 
> I replaced mine with Remind insoles and couldn't tell a major difference


boots are going back after my feet started aching after about 20 min in them... getting a pair or RIDEs and seeing how they work out.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sucks they aren't for you. Did you tighten them to much? I know I get hot spots in mine if I crank em down to tight...

But ya, I bet you won't go blabbing about how badass your next pair of boots are though ( =


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Sucks they aren't for you. Did you tighten them to much? I know I get hot spots in mine if I crank em down to tight...
> 
> But ya, I bet you won't go blabbing about how badass your next pair of boots are though ( =


im not blabbing how bad ass they are... I review all products I buy, I thought it would help out. Problem is my feet are defective...

Due to the high arch i have, the insoles are not closing enough there are gaps in the inside boot. The stitches where the tung starts out from are stretching apart because my foot is so wide...

I went with your advice regarding the RIDE DEUCE you recommanded for wider and high arch feet. Thanks btw.

they are nice boots though and if you don't have a defective foot like mine...


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I really dig mine for a medium stiffness... initially, I had to experiment with the double BOA to find exactly how I wanted them to fit, but I finally found it. I also adjust them based on what binding and terrain I'm riding... actually looking at softer boots right now as I want something that will give me the freedom to tweak jumps a little more... 

I have the overwhelming urge to take a dump for some reason... wouldn't mine getting one either.................










































That is a snow reference in case some of you are having "2 girls and a cup" thoughts... fucking nasty fuckers.


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

lol... thanks for that ref, i was having my lunch 2...


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got a pair of Ride Insanos and if the Deuces are anything like those in fit you should like them. Granted my arch isn't as high as yours sounds but my feet were very comfy and warm after wearing them around the store for an hour.


----------

